# Ideas for homemade feeders and drinkers



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi 

Do we have plans/blueprints or ideas on pigeon drinkers and feeders which can be made at home ?


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*homemade drinking station*



sreeshs said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we have plans/blueprints or ideas on pigeon drinkers and feeders which can be made at home ?


for a homemade drinking station/someone had suggested a bleach jug with a 4in.hole in the side,,it works super,,thank you or ever suggested it ,,very hygenic,no poops get into the water,,changed it daily anyway,,but it is very smart idea....sincerely james waller


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I have made a drinker which looks similar to this. Did cut in holes enough for the birds to out in their head and drink the water but cannot do anything else apart from drinking. But I am still yet to come up with a feeder.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/apple-cider-vinegar-42701.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I currently use a modified plastic candy jar, window type feeder and a feeder put together at home as below. I am thinking of improving from these but there aren't any shops selling feeders/drinkers as listed in the Foys or Siegel's. Thats why I was looking for new plans


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> I currently use a modified plastic candy jar, window type feeder and a feeder put together at home as below. I am thinking of improving from these but there aren't any shops selling feeders/drinkers as listed in the Foys or Siegel's. Thats why I was looking for new plans


Your Feeder looks great... I would also try my hands on it....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chilangz said:


> Your Feeder looks great... I would also try my hands on it....


I used the base of a hardwood carton along with 1" x 0.75" wooden reepers for the body and 0.5" x 0.5" reepers for the vertical separators. I am planning to make a closed type feeder using plywood which can also prevent perching, but no plans getting together as of now


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The feeder you have would work just get 2 hinges and make a top for it.
Dave


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks that is a good idea. Instead of using a boal and cleaning it about 5 or more times a day.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> The feeder you have would work just get 2 hinges and make a top for it.
> Dave


Yes correct, but that was an experimental effort and it will not take any more nails  I would have to try some wood glue


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use empty gallon milk jugs, clean them, cut a hole in the side of it, put water in it voila!
you can use them for a few weeks and throw them out and start with new ones. no having to scrub the drinker.


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a feeder that I built with one 1X6X8, and two 5/16 dowels and a small hinge. It cost about eight dollars to make. The birds love it, and they line up like cattle at feeding time. The lid lifts up easily to put food in, but virtually impossible to poop in it. It was a fun project and took about an hour. It's 27 inches long and 5 1/2 inches wide. The dowels are spaced 2 1/4 inches apart. I'm thrilled with it and so are the birds. Randy


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a very neat and excellent piece of work, I had downloaded this plan from a PT thread earlier but I am not sure how to make that dowels. I only have a 1/2" axoblade to cut the boards  Does your pigeons perch on top of it. I have a couple of "tough thugs" they wont allow anyone to eat once they perch on top. Will jump down and pick a fight then perch back again (but most of the time its the tough thug who gets the maximum blows  )


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Sreeshs, yes my birds perch on the feeder occasionally. The feeder is in a kit loft (rollers) and the birds eat once a day. When the food is poured in all you see are tails sticking out. I guess feeding this way there is no time for bullies. I wish I could help by shipping you some stuff, but you're a long ways away!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rririe said:


> Sreeshs, yes my birds perch on the feeder occasionally. The feeder is in a kit loft (rollers) and the birds eat once a day. When the food is poured in all you see are tails sticking out. I guess feeding this way there is no time for bullies. I wish I could help by shipping you some stuff, but you're a long ways away!


Thanks buddy  Did you make the dowels or was it purchased ? I think instead of the vertical dowels I can use the 1/2" x 1/2" wooden reeper which is used as vertical separators in my feeder.


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Sreesh, I think your idea is perfect, just use the 1/2 material you have there. Yes the dowels were bought. Here in the States a 5/16 dowel goes for .79 cents. That's under one US dollar. They are 3 ft. in length. I'm sure you'll figure something out. Like someone said earlier, all you need is a top on your existing feeder and it will be basically the same feeder.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Finally got sometime to put some pieces together for a decent feeder. I don't think I can make a durable drinker my self which can get filled as the pigeons drink, so I have decided to purchase one


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good job, Sreeshs! I would buy that myself. Like the way you angled the top.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It was actually easier than I thought and I went for a removable top on one side to the flip open type. All ideas for this feeder have been gathered from Pigeon-Talk itself


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice ,

So hows the drinker, picture of it also, even if you have bought it.

Diwa


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice job on the feeder, it looks great..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

diwaj said:


> Nice ,
> 
> So hows the drinker, picture of it also, even if you have bought it.
> 
> Diwa


Well, truth is, I am yet to find a store which supplies those drinker  I am looking for a closed type in which, once filled, water flows down as the pigeons drink.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The feeder looks great. esp for little breeds like figuritas would like it as they do not have to lean in far to get at the seeds... Im impressed, but not surprized as you are a smart, thoughtful fellow.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> The feeder looks great. esp for little breeds like figuritas would like it as they do not have to lean in far to get at the seeds... Im impressed, but not surprized as you are a smart, thoughtful fellow.


For a long time I haven't had such complimenting comments  Thanks madam


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey sreesh, an auto drinker shouldn't be to hard to build. A plastic soda bottle with a few holes drilled through the neck close to the top, The cover 
epoxied into a suitable water container. I betcha there are some plans around the net detailing how to do it.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Just add water line and possibly a tank/ bottle or draw directly from your faucet (might require a pressure reducer). Also placing a top to keep droppings from getting in the bowl.











here's the source:

www.bellsouth.com


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

maniac said:


> Hey sreesh, an auto drinker shouldn't be to hard to build. A plastic soda bottle with a few holes drilled through the neck close to the top, The cover
> epoxied into a suitable water container. I betcha there are some plans around the net detailing how to do it.


Thanks man, I searched the net for the drinkers but couldn't find any suitable plans. The 2.5 ltr soda bottle system won't be much help to me as it will require constant refilling and also won't be a stable structure unless the water container is a big one with ground space.



ezemaxima said:


> Just add water line and possibly a tank/ bottle or draw directly from your faucet (might require a pressure reducer). Also placing a top to keep droppings from getting in the bowl.
> 
> here's the source:
> 
> www.bellsouth.com


Thanks ezemaxima, yet that requires a trigger system for the pigeons to drink and I dont want to complicate that much. Also I won't be able to draw a water line into the loft.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried these cheapo waterers ? at under a buck a piece they would seem to be a good value.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-4449-2-.htm


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

how about these.... i use them... well another model.:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/gambirwat1ga.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> how about these.... i use them... well another model.:
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/gambirwat1ga.html


That one is almost similar to what Jay3 had suggested but looks more sturdy


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have tried those poultry feeders and I don't like them because of the dust factor that gets into them and I don't care if you have them high up or not and when I had mine I was changing the water constantly to keep the dust down to a minumin and I want a pigeon to be able to drink deep under the dust on top of the water besides and they are not deep enough for my taste....c.hert


----------

